# ¡Opa!



## El Tito

¡Opa! Como va todo?

Me dio por investigar de donde viene la interjección "¡Opa!" muy usada en el Uruguay. El término opa, como se usa en Argentina, viene del quechua y es sinónimo de tonto. Pero aquí es una interjección que se usa como previo al saludo (¡opa!, que tal?) o también cuando a uno lo sorprende un regalo o una noticia (a lo mejor hay algun compatriota que lo pueda ilustrar de alguna otra forma); en este último caso, en vez de ser un opa! seco, es entonado, con las vocales alargadas: "oooopaaaaa!"
Encontré algo muy emparentado que podría venir del gallego, mas precisamente de El Ferrol, dada la gran inmigración gallega es algo muy probable. Finalmente, como mas lejano pero no imposible, está el opa! de los griegos (que la entonación es muy parecida).
Existen en el mundo hispanoparlante, otros que lo usen en el mismo sentido?

Muchas gracias a todos, seguro que cuando encuentre la respuesta, me saldrá un ¡Opa! desde lo mas profundo!!


----------



## chics

Yo sólo lo he oído en una canción del verano pasado, de estilo "rock rústico". No sé si el cantante es gallego o de otro sitio, la canción se llama "opa, te voy a hacer un corral" (más o menos) y ahí _opá_ es _papá/padre_.

No sé si puede tener algo que ver...


----------



## Udo

Solo tres letras es muy poco material para hacer investigaciones etimológicas. Puede tener su origen en cualquier lugar. De paso _Opa_ en alemán significa abuelito. Al ver esto me recordó que en España se dice _tío_ a los amigos.


----------



## Argónida

chics said:


> Yo sólo lo he oído en una canción del verano pasado, de estilo "rock rústico". No sé si el cantante es gallego o de otro sitio, la canción se llama "opa, te voy a hacer un corral" (más o menos) y ahí _opá_ es _papá/padre_.
> 
> No sé si puede tener algo que ver...


 
El cantante es malagueño, y sí, en algunas partes de Andalucía se dice "opá" y "omá" por "padre" y "madre". En realidad son abreviaturas de "papá" y "mamá".

Pero no creo que esto tenga nada que ver con el "opa" por el que se pregunta en el hilo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá no lo he oído.


----------



## Jhoanus

Nunca había escuchado el "opa"... nosotros decimos (y en algunas regiones del centro-occidente es muy, pero muy común) "epa"... y el uso es identico al "opa" en Uruguay....


----------



## clares3

En España, actualmente, dice OPA y la gente entiende Oferta Pública de Adquisición (de acciones). Hace poco tuvimos un lío nacional con una OPA de un empresa española y otra alemana y eso ha popularizado el término.
También he oído en España la expresión "yepaaaaa" como forma dde empezar un saludo en ambientes jóvenes, duros o poco cultos.
Clares3


----------



## El Tito

Observen por ejemplo que la RAE, dice que en "argentina es usado en el lenguaje juvenil para saludar", y que en Uruguay se utiliza con la acepción de origen quechua!! (tonto); obviamente se les entreveraron lo papeles.
El cantor de los 100 barrios porteños, Alberto Castillo, en "Siga el baile" con letra de Carlos Warren (uruguayo) al final canta. "..la comparsa de los negros, al compás del tamboril...oopa oopa!" Es un milongón de los años 40, para ser un término de uso juvenil, ya tiene sus veranos.


Saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

chics said:


> Yo sólo lo he oído en una canción del verano pasado, de estilo "rock rústico". No sé si el cantante es gallego o de otro sitio, la canción se llama "opa, te voy a hacer un corral" (más o menos) y ahí _opá_ es _papá/padre_.
> 
> No sé si puede tener algo que ver...


 


Argónida said:


> El cantante es malagueño, y sí, en algunas partes de Andalucía se dice "opá" y "omá" por "padre" y "madre". En realidad son abreviaturas de "papá" y "mamá".
> 
> Pero no creo que esto tenga nada que ver con el "opa" por el que se pregunta en el hilo.


 
¡Y yo que creía que era asturiano!


----------



## Mujerdeblanco

Pues, no sé sabía que en países latinoamericanos o mejor dicho hispanos se utilizara tanto esa expresión, que he oído muchísimo en los países lusófonos, y que para ellos es super común...

Y en realidad tanto Argónida como Chics se le acercan mucho al significado que en estos países se les da a esta expresión.

En portugués todos nombres propios deben ir precedidos por el artículo, por tanto se dice:

O João - Juan (el Juan)
O pai - Papá (el papá)

Y precisamente ellos utilizan mucho esta expresión:

O rapaz - el muchacho

y aún tienen la costumbre de contraer las palabras

Ejemplo:

Tó - contracción de "estou" (estoy)

Tó bem - Estou bem (estoy bien)

Así que de "rapaz" pasó a ser solamente "pa" y por tanto la expresión quedó finalmente así:

"o pá" - el rapaz


Y más aún, a veces ese "o" no siempre es usado como artículo, sino que muchas vece corresponde a la interjección "ó" que corresponde a nuestro "oh".

Dicha interjección es muy utilizada para interpelar a alguien, como cuando le quieres llamar la atención para iniciar una conversación.

Ejemplo:


Ó pá! Tive um dia dos diabos!
Oh! Tuve un día de los mil demonios!


Puede ser que de esa expresión que ustedes los del cono sur utilizan mucho, les haya venido de sus vecinos de Brasil y su influencia portuguesa...


Quizá!


Saludos


----------



## Jellby

¿Estáis hablando de "opa" o de "opá"?


----------



## Argónida

Víctor Pérez said:


> ¡Y yo que creía que era asturiano!


 
Malagueño del Rincón de la Victoria.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Argónida said:


> Malagueño del Rincón de la Victoria.


 
Quería contestarte a esto por PM, *Argónida*, pero no lo permites...


----------



## pepone

Udo said:


> *Solo tres letras es muy poco *material para hacer investigaciones etimológicas. Puede tener su origen en cualquier lugar. De paso _Opa_ en alemán significa abuelito. Al ver esto me recordó que en España se dice _tío_ a los amigos.



Generalmente me consta que en el Río de la Plata también podemos decir como variante del opa, *OPALALA*, no sé si con esto viramos a buen puerto pero no deja de ser una opinión más.


----------



## Malaia

"Opa" es además una interjección griega. Véase la película "mi gran boda griega" cuando están celebrando el banquete nupcial. No sé qué significa en griego..pero creo que como ¡ála! en andalúz.


----------



## El Tito

Mujer de Blanco: puede que hayas dado en el clavo: Si hay una influencia importante en nuestro país es la "brasileira", ya que somos un sandwich cultural entre Brasil - Argentina, e históricamente, siempre estuvimos en el medio de sus tires y aflojes. Por lo que me animo a concluir que, como tantas otras expresiones del portugués brasileño presentes en nuestro vocabulario, la expresión opa! vino cruzando por el noreste.

Gracias a todos!


----------



## the_teacher

Para mis compatriotas...no sé de que parte de Uruguay son pero aquí en Maldonado no se usa "opa" con los saludos, sí cuando uno se sorprende o muy usado también al ver caer un niño..."opa! arriba que no pasó nada...". Les suena? Bueno... no se si es mucho pero es lo que les puedo aportar !


Salu2 desde Uruguay !!!!


----------



## bb008

Malaia said:


> "Opa" es además una interjección griega. Véase la película "mi gran boda griega" cuando están celebrando el banquete nupcial. No sé qué significa en griego..pero creo que como ¡ála! en andalúz.


 
Hola:

Yo iba a decir lo mismo, y ese "opa", lo entendía como el "olé" que dicen los españoles y también me preguntaba que significado tiene (me encanto mucho esa película). Esperamos a ver si un griego nos responde.


----------



## mirk

Estoy leyendo por milésima vez mi colección de Mafalda, y justo en el primer fascículo Mafalda sostiene un diálogo más o menos así:

Mafalda: Papá, ¿por qué no querés explicarme el conflicto de Vietnam?
Padre: ¡Porque no es un tema para niños!
Mafalda: Claro, como soy opa...

En este contexto, no necesito darle mucha vuelta para comprender que, al menos en los 70's, "opa" en Argentina se usaba como sinónimo de tonto.

Ahora bien, me pregunto si se hace distinción por género: opa / opo.  ¿Alguien lo sabe?

Saludos


----------



## Entwine

en Chile no había escuchado esto antes, si "apa", "epa", "opalele".


----------



## yserien

Víctor Pérez said:


> ¡Y yo que creía que era asturiano!


Soy asturiano, luego una referencia de fiar. En asturiano se dice "pa" al padre y "ma" a la madre. Opa y Oma abuelo y abuela en alemán coloquial:


----------



## xeneize

Éstos no son el *opa* de qué habla el hilo...

Mirx, que yo sepa el género es igual: se dice *opa* (tonto) tanto para hombres como para mujeres.


----------



## anthodocheio

Hola mis amigos foreros:
¡Qué bien que vi por casualidad este post! No ando mucho por "Sólo español" porque a algunos no les gusta...

Esa pregunta la tenía yo también porque me pareció que escuché "opa" en el sentido que algo está por caer en un capitulo que vi en la telenovela Argentina "Son de Fiero". Así lo usamos acá también pero no sólo.. Miren eso..



pepone said:


> Generalmente me consta que en el Río de la Plata también podemos decir como variante del opa, *OPALALA*, no sé si con esto viramos a buen puerto pero no deja de ser una opinión más.


 Acá existe también "ópalákia". ¿Quién sabrá?



Malaia said:


> "Opa" es además una interjección griega. Véase la película "mi gran boda griega" cuando están celebrando el banquete nupcial. No sé qué significa en griego..pero creo que como ¡ála! en andalúz.


 Este significado se refiere el el hilo que di..



the_teacher said:


> Para mis compatriotas...no sé de que parte de Uruguay son pero aquí en Maldonado no se usa "opa" con los saludos, sí cuando uno se sorprende o muy usado también al ver caer un niño..."opa! arriba que no pasó nada...". Les suena? Bueno... no se si es mucho pero es lo que les puedo aportar !
> 
> 
> Salu2 desde Uruguay !!!!


 Exacto eso el lo que vi en la telenovela. Lo usamos así nosotros también..



bb008 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo iba a decir lo mismo, y ese "opa", lo entendía como el "olé" que dicen los españoles y también me preguntaba que significado tiene (me encanto mucho esa película). Esperamos a ver si un griego nos responde.


¡Aquí estoy! 
Creo que "óle" lo dirías en un partido de fútbol por ejemplo. ¿No? 
El "ópa" griego lo dirías sólo al bailar y tal vez al cantar (menor posibilidad..)

No sé qué más..
Sigo en otra oportunidad..

Saludos


----------



## Argótide

the_teacher said:


> Para mis compatriotas...no sé de que parte de Uruguay son pero aquí en Maldonado no se usa "opa" con los saludos, sí cuando uno se sorprende o muy usado también al ver caer un niño..."opa! arriba que no pasó nada...". Les suena? Bueno... no se si es mucho pero es lo que les puedo aportar !
> 
> Salu2 desde Uruguay !!!!



¡Apuesto que ese uso es de origen italiano! Acá se oye mucho *oplà! *justo en el sentido que mencionas, Teacher.


----------



## anthodocheio

Argótide said:


> ¡Apuesto que ese uso es de origen italiano! Acá se oye mucho *oplà! *justo en el sentido que mencionas, Teacher.


 
Si hay dos "opa" griegos y el uno viene de Turquía y el otro de Italia todo se explica!

(Perdon.. Sería mejor comunicarlo esto al foro griego y no seguir fuera del tema acá..)


----------



## bb008

anthodocheio said:


> Hola mis amigos foreros:
> ¡Qué bien que vi por casualidad este post! No ando mucho por "Sólo español" porque a algunos no les gusta...
> 
> Esa pregunta la tenía yo también porque me pareció que escuché "opa" en el sentido que algo está por caer en un capitulo que vi en la telenovela Argentina "Son de Fiero". Así lo usamos acá también pero no sólo.. Miren eso..
> 
> Acá existe también "ópalákia". ¿Quién sabrá?
> 
> Este significado se refiere el el hilo que di..
> 
> Exacto eso el lo que vi en la telenovela. Lo usamos así nosotros también..
> 
> 
> ¡Aquí estoy!
> Creo que "óle" lo dirías en un partido de fútbol por ejemplo. ¿No?
> El "ópa" griego lo dirías sólo al bailar y tal vez al cantar (menor posibilidad..)
> 
> No sé qué más..
> Sigo en otra oportunidad..
> 
> Saludos


 
Claro, pero yo lo decía por la cuestión de festividad y alegría, generalmente cuando los españoles dicen Olé, es porque están contentos y al parecer el ¡Opa! griego también.

Incluso a nivel griego retomando la película de "Mi Gran Boda Griega", me da la sensación que es como un "Chinchin", "Salud", "a tú Salud", expresión para brindar. Hay una parte de la película que están tomándose un licorcito, y allí (ojo no estaban bailando) decían ¡Opa! y pa'dentro, fondo blanco, y ¡Opa! y otra vez fondo blanco con la bebida. Bueno por supuesto se rascaron y nada los pobres padres del novio veían doble...


----------



## anthodocheio

bb008 said:


> Claro, pero yo lo decía por la cuestión de festividad y alegría, generalmente cuando los españoles dicen Olé, es porque están contentos y al parecer el ¡Opa! griego también.
> 
> Incluso a nivel griego retomando la película de "Mi Gran Boda Griega", me da la sensación que es como un "Chinchin", "Salud", "a tú Salud", expresión para brindar. Hay una parte de la película que están tomándose un licorcito, y allí (ojo no estaban bailando) decían ¡Opa! y pa'dentro, fondo blanco, y ¡Opa! y otra vez fondo blanco con la bebida. Bueno por supuesto se rascaron y nada los pobres padres del novio veían doble...


 
Seguimos no hablando de español. Esto es "Sólo español"...
¿Qué tal que algun moderador mande esto a continuación del post griego?


----------



## bb008

anthodocheio said:


> Seguimos no hablando de español. Esto es "Sólo español"...
> ¿Qué tal que algun moderador mande esto a continuación del post griego?


 

Pero yo no hablo griego, "Sólo Español", y mis ideas y apreciaciones sólo lo puedo decir en el idioma que hablo, lo siento....


----------



## Tige

Qué hallazgo de hilo!
En mi pueblo y alrededores se dice mucho "opa" (que no opá), hablando en catalán. Es la zona interior de Cataluña y la Franja. La verdad es que no lo he escuchado nunca fuera de esos pueblos, y sé que a la gente de fuera le hace gracia (dicen "pero, ¿es una OPA hostil? ).
"Opa" no hace referencia al padre ni a la madre, sino que tiene el sentido de sorpresa o admiración que habéis comentado en algunos posts. Se suele decir al principio de la frase, para luego hacer referencia a lo que provoca sorpresa: "Opa, que guapo vas!"
Desconozco el origen, pero con lo que habéis explicado, todavía me intriga más...!!

Saludos!


----------



## tom_in_bahia

Pode ouvir o "opa" do Brasil em casos diferentes. Por exemplo:
_Se oye el "opa" del Brasil en casos diferentes. Por ejemplo:_
_You hear Brazil's "opa" in different situations. For example:_


Passando por perto de alguém que você conhece um pouco - *"opa! beleza?"*
_Passing by an acquaintance in the street._
_Al pasar cerquita de un conocido en la calle._


Peidando/arrotando - *"brrppp. Opa! Pimenta forte, né?"*
_Farting/burping_
_Al pedar/eructar_


----------



## Paciente

Malaia said:


> "Opa" es además una interjección griega. Véase la película "mi gran boda griega" cuando están celebrando el banquete nupcial. No sé qué significa en griego..pero creo que como ¡ála! en andalúz.





anthodocheio said:


> Si hay dos "opa" griegos y el uno viene de Turquía y el otro de Italia todo se explica!



La cultura mediterránea tiene muchos rasgos en común, y en este caso, es debido a la enorme influencia de la cultura y de la música árabe en todos los países del mediterráneo.

¡Ala! corresponde más bien al "¡Ela!" griego. Ambos significan ¡Venga! En árabe también existe un "yela" que me dijeron que tiene el mismo significado. "¡opa!" viene del turco, y sé también que se usa en muchos países árabes. A ver si alguien de habla árabe nos puede aclarar un poco.

Luego, claro, con el tiempo el uso se transforma, el significante y el significado varían entre países. También hay que tener en cuenta que se trata de interjecciones muy cortas, (que además se parecen mucho con ¡Ah! ¡Oh! ¡Eh!), así que nuestras especulaciones etimológicas sobre el país exacto de origen no tienen mucho sentido... 

En cambio, me parece muy interesante observar que el flamenco y el rebetiko griego tienen raices árabes en común. No me extraña que la forma de bailar se parezca y que en vez de decir "ole" para marcar el compás en el flamenco, en griego se diga "opa"... 



bb008 said:


> Incluso a nivel griego retomando la película de "Mi Gran Boda Griega", me da la sensación que es como un "Chinchin", "Salud", "a tú Salud", expresión para brindar. Hay una parte de la película que están tomándose un licorcito, y allí (ojo no estaban bailando) decían ¡Opa! y pa'dentro, fondo blanco, y ¡Opa! y otra vez fondo blanco con la bebida.



Alguna vez puedes decir "opa" cuando bebes porque estás contento  pero el uso que el uso que hacen en esta película es totalmente exagerado. "A tu Salud" se dice en griego "Yasu"... a decir verdad, en Grecia usamos mucho más "opa" que vosotros "ole", y lo usamos para muchas cosa, entre otras para expresar sorpresa, admiración, llamar la atención, etc.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

El Tito said:


> ¡Opa! Como va todo?
> 
> Me dio por investigar de donde viene la interjección "¡Opa!" muy usada en el Uruguay. El término opa, como se usa en Argentina, viene del quechua y es sinónimo de tonto. Pero aquí es una interjección que se usa como previo al saludo (¡opa!, que tal?) o también cuando a uno lo sorprende un regalo o una noticia (a lo mejor hay algun compatriota que lo pueda ilustrar de alguna otra forma); en este último caso, en vez de ser un opa! seco, es entonado, con las vocales alargadas: "oooopaaaaa!"
> Encontré algo muy emparentado que podría venir del gallego, mas precisamente de El Ferrol, dada la gran inmigración gallega es algo muy probable. Finalmente, como mas lejano pero no imposible, está el opa! de los griegos (que la entonación es muy parecida).
> Existen en el mundo hispanoparlante, otros que lo usen en el mismo sentido?
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos, seguro que cuando encuentre la respuesta, me saldrá un ¡Opa! desde lo mas profundo!!


 
Buen día El tito.

Manejo bastante el português brasileño y su frase ¡Opa! es muy popular allá. Sé el sentido que tiene y en Venezuela decimos ¡Upa!

Es una frase que está mucho en la boca de los brasileños actualmente.

En cuanto a ¡Epa! (venezolanísimo) no en todos los casos puede ser considerado como ¡Opa!, porque epa es más que todo para llamar la atención de alguien, se parece mucho a ¡Hey! y no sirve para otros contexto de ¡Opa!, con !Upa! pasa lo mismo.

E.P.


----------



## jaxlarus

Malaia said:


> "Opa" es además una interjección griega. Véase la película "mi gran boda griega" cuando están celebrando el banquete nupcial. No sé qué significa en griego..pero creo que como ¡ála! en andalúz.


 
Si, es verdad que los griegos utilizan 'opa' en situaciones como cuando están bailando o oyendo música, para expresar su alegría. Además, utilizan también el ¡ala!


----------



## Outsider

En portugués, creo que _opa_ se usa principalmente en el sentido del inglés "oops", o para expresar sorpresa.

Esta interjección también existe en griego, como ya han dicho, y en árabe.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Outsider said:


> En portugués, creo que _opa_ se usa principalmente en el sentido del inglés "oops", o para expresar sorpresa.
> 
> Esta interjección también existe en griego, como ya han dicho, y en árabe.


 
Eso es, es para expresar sorpresa, los mismo pasa con nuestro ¡Upa! y ¡epa! su uso es cuentión de preferencias y situaciones.

Saludos.

E.P.


----------



## Outsider

_Epa_ también se usa en portugués con el mismo sentido que _opa_.

Curiosamente, _upa_ lo usamos como _opa_ en árabe.

Coincido con lo que escribió Mujerdeblanco, en cuanto a _ó pá_, pero creo que esto no se dice mucho en Brasil.


----------



## anthodocheio

jaxlarus said:


> Si, es verdad que los griegos utilizan 'opa' en situaciones como cuando están bailando o oyendo música, para expresar su alegría. Además, utilizan también el ¡ala!


 
¿Nosotros utilizamos el "ala" Jax?
No te entiendo...


----------



## jaxlarus

anthodocheio said:


> ¿Nosotros utilizamos el "ala" Jax?
> No te entiendo...



 Pues, ¡claro! Es una exclamación particularmente rebeta, utilizada también en una canción que me recordé ahora. Pero la utilizamos en varias ocasiones para expresar admiración u entusiasmo sobre algo que tiene o hizo alguien:
  - Άλα (της) αυτοκίνητο!

  En el diccionario de Triandafilidis dice que viene de la palabra veneciana ‘ala’ – que originalmente significaba…ala – que los marineros gritaban en tiempos de tempestad para dar ánimo el uno al otro.


----------



## anthodocheio

jaxlarus said:


> ...para expresar admiración u entusiasmo sobre algo que tiene o hizo alguien:
> - Άλα (της) αυτοκίνητο!
> 
> En el diccionario de Triandafilidis dice que viene de la palabra veneciana ‘ala’ – que originalmente significaba…ala – que los marineros gritaban en tiempos de tempestad para dar ánimo el uno al otro.


 

- Άλα της! 

Eso claro, sí..
Ni lo podría imaginar sin que le pusieras el "tis". (¿Es correcto mi español en esta frase??? ¡¡¡Jaja!!!)
¿Y sabes ese "tis" qué quiere decir? ¡Tú eres el profesor...


----------



## Darío Anselmo

Tige said:


> Qué hallazgo de hilo!
> En mi pueblo y alrededores se dice mucho "opa" (que no opá), hablando en catalán. Es la zona interior de Cataluña y la Franja. La verdad es que no lo he escuchado nunca fuera de esos pueblos, y sé que a la gente de fuera le hace gracia (dicen "pero, ¿es una OPA hostil? ).
> "Opa" no hace referencia al padre ni a la madre, sino que tiene el sentido de sorpresa o admiración que habéis comentado en algunos posts. Se suele decir al principio de la frase, para luego hacer referencia a lo que provoca sorpresa: "Opa, que guapo vas!"


 
Aquí en Costa Rica se emplea "¡opa!" en esas mismas situaciones, como la que anotaste. También se exclama cuando una persona se cae, se resbala o se tropieza: quienes estén a su alrededor casi invariablemente dicen así.


----------



## CodesFerrol

Hola buenas! Justamente estaba buscando yo de donde venía esta palabra, bueno el caso yo soy de Ferrol y como bien dijiste aquí muchos se o nos saludamos con el Opa, "Opa fulanito que tal te va?" o " Opa Ahí! Que tal?" y sobre todo en la zona de Canido.
Lo comento porque he estado leyendo los coments y nadie puso nada sobre en esta zona y asi confirmo al 100% lo que dijiste sobre Ferrol. Lo que si que no se es porque sólo llego aquí esta palabra y no al resto de galicia o españa. Un saludo


----------



## Kaxgufen

¿y el aupa vasco? ¿Tendrá algo que ver con todo esto?

Me parece que estas palabras son casi interjecciones están en el fondo y en la historia del habla humana.
Decimos ¡upa! para alzar a un chico y _up _en inglés es arriba...seguramente no tienen nada que ver.


----------



## mataripis

I encountered that word in Ellinika and it means more! Tagalog upah means a certain rate  or tip given to someone helped you in your work or task.Ahora hay posibiladad que(aquel) este palabra es otra forma de " gracias" pero con regalo en la forma de cuarta o material.


----------

